

Ask/offer HN: Are you alone this Christmas and don't want to be? - Kliment

Hello HNers.<p>If any of you are alone this Christmas and would rather not be, I have a plan.<p>Me and my girlfriend are organizing a dinner meetup in the Cologne, Germany area. If you are in the area, email me ( kliment[at]0xfb.com ) or post here and we'll arrange things.<p>If you are anywhere else, post your location and whether you can arrange a meetup. Let's see how many meetups we can arrange.<p>If you have places to be, but know others that don't, point them this way.
======
kapnobatairza
Although I don't have a christmas themed night or dinner planned, if anyone in
the Eindhoven NL area wants to meetup that night with me and my girlfriend I'd
be up for hosting something. Let me know @ salmasi[AT]gmail.com

------
Robosprout
Excellent.

Kliment to the rescue yet again. I am not in a position to arrange a meetup
this year myself or I would...I will keep it in mind for next year.

------
tomcee
great idea, even if it's in the spirit of christmas.....

------
anethema
Great idea!

------
sahlhoff
SF anyone?

